# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Ищу "счастливых" обладателей конфы 1С Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения

## AlexVBG

Недавно была приобретена данная конфигурация. При тестировании различных версий было выявлено множество ошибок. Хотелось бы познакомиться с людьми обслуживающими или работающими с данной конфой для обмена опытом т.к. опыта 8 ки у меня не так много. Обещаю сильно не надоедать :)

----------


## tyshka

Оо как раз тока сегодня договаривался с франчайзи чтоб дали бесплатно потестить 8-ку  1С Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Прежде чем покупать и переходить.
Завтра должны приехать поставить. 

давай держать связь по косякам и вопросам данной конф. ;-)

У тебя какие косяки уже вскрылись?

----------


## AlexVBG

Блин косяков было немеряно. Сразу обновляй до последней версии. У меня это 1.0.6.6. На этой версии косяк который застопорил все тестирование. Есть работники которые работают почти по договорам ГПХ. Почти это потому что налоги с них берутся полностью включая ФСС (в отличии от ГПХ). 1С в своих конфах к 8 ке предусмотрела начисление договоров с другим видом расчета (вид расчета указываешь в договоре) отличным от оплата по договору. Т.е. заводим новый вид расчета, описываем его как облагаемый ЕСН полностью и указываем в форме договора. По идее при начислении подобного договора с него должны браться все налоги включая ФСС, но это в бюджетной не работает - все налоги кроме ФСС. Хотя в хозрасчетной зарплате 8ке все работает как надо. Много ошибок было в предыдущих версиях что позволяет сделать вывод что конфа еще сырая или на халатное отношение 1С ки к этой конфе. В последней версии из найденых есть еще одна ошибка не критичная - при приеме сотрудника при указании его вычетов на той же форме можно указать доходы за прошлые периоды так вот при переключении назад года (я вводил за 2008) в табличной часть год не изменяется. По невнимательности вколотил данные в 2009 - потом перебивал. Это показывает что ошибок может быть еще много просто я еще тестирую первый месяц начисления и многое не опробовал. Ветку для того и открыл чтобы познакомиться с пользователями этой "замечательной" конфигурации. Вместе мучиться веселее :)

----------


## Gleb

Мда господа... "типа по договорам ГПХ" ... не может быть такого и есесно конфу клинит, заставте бухгалтеров и ОК учится, а то ещё посодють не нароком. И не надо гнобить конфу за это.

----------


## tyshka

Конвертировать данные из 7-ки пробавал уже кто нибудь?

----------


## indra-uolles

И мы, и мы тоже обладатели бюджетной зарплаты. Вы только в этой ветке форума собираетесь общаться?:)

----------


## tyshka

Ответ франчайзи по релизам:
"Релиз 1.0.5.3 - обкатанный, 1.0.6.6 - в большой степени экспериментальный (в нем много изменений под 8.2) и не все работает"

----------


## indra-uolles

Ничего себе обкатанный. А вы копались в отчете "Анализ начислений"? Он по-моему информацию по доп. начислениям неправильно показывает.

----------


## AlexVBG

> Мда господа... "типа по договорам ГПХ" ... не может быть такого и есесно конфу клинит, заставте бухгалтеров и ОК учится, а то ещё посодють не нароком. И не надо гнобить конфу за это.


Не понял к чему ответ такой? По договорам ГПХ нельзя начислять договор облагаемый ФСС? Почему тогда в обычной версии зарплаты 8.1 есть возможность начислить договор с указанием вида расчета который облагается ФСС. Кроме этого в бюджетной можно проделать все тоже, только вид расчета тупо не облагается ФСС что бы  не указывалось в его настройках. С бюджеткой я уже разобрался в версии 1.0.6.6 начиная со строки 10121 модуля документа НачислениеЗарплатыРаботни  камОрганизации необходимо следущее:

//|ВЫБОР
|СтрокиНачисления.ВидРасче  та.КодДоходаЕСН КАК КодДоходаЕСН
//|КОГДА СтрокиНачисления.Документ  снование.ВидДоговора = ЗНАЧЕНИЕ(Перечисление.Виды  ДоговоровСФизЛицами.Автор  кий)
//|ТОГДА ЗНАЧЕНИЕ(Справочник.Доходы  ЕСН.ДоговораАвторские)
//|КОГДА СтрокиНачисления.Документ  снование.ВидДоговора = ЗНАЧЕНИЕ(Перечисление.Виды  ДоговоровСФизЛицами.Подря  а)
//|ТОГДА ЗНАЧЕНИЕ(Справочник.Доходы  ЕСН.ДоговораГПХ)
//|	ИНАЧЕ ЗНАЧЕНИЕ(Справочник.Доходы  ЕСН.ОблагаетсяЦеликом)
//|КОНЕЦ КАК КодДоходаЕСН

Логично предположить если в форме документа ДоговорНаВыполнениеРабот есть возможность указать вид расчета (который переносится в документ НачислениеЗарплатыРаботни  камОрганизации  на вкладку Договоры), то при выполнении движений в регистре ЕСНСведеньяОДоходах следует Код дохода ЕСН указывать из вида расчета, а не тупо ДоговораГПХ.

----------


## indra-uolles

> сть работники которые работают почти по договорам ГПХ. Почти это потому что налоги с них берутся полностью включая ФСС (в отличии от ГПХ).


На самом деле это распространенная ситуация, но т.к. это противоречит законодательству, 1С это в релизах исправлять не будет. И тут поможет только доработка своими силами. Или хитрые финты ушами с помощью стандартных средств.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 54 секунды_
А где указать количество дней отпуска, полагающееся каждому сотруднику в индивидуальном порядке? На курсах вроде быстро показали что-то, по-моему в справочнике "остатки отпусков прошлых лет", мы обновились до 1.0.6.6, но я там не могу найти этого(

----------


## AlexVBG

Собственно я тестирую 8 ку на предмет возможности замены ею 7 ки. 
Общаться я хотел бы по всякому :) Кому как удобно.
Кто хочет можно обменяться email ом или аськой.
Думаю вопросов будет много (по крайней мере у меня). Уже 5 лет веду бюджетную 7ку зарплату. Пришлось перелопатить очень много. Почему и возникает вопрос о переходе на 8 ку. Всем желающим предлагаю присоединяться к "клубу пользователей бюджетных зарплат 1С" :)

_Добавлено через 11 минут 38 секунд_



> На самом деле это распространенная ситуация, но т.к. это противоречит законодательству, 1С это в релизах исправлять не будет. И тут поможет только доработка своими силами. Или хитрые финты ушами с помощью стандартных средств.


Не согласен читай про стандартную 8 ку (хозрасчетную). 1С уже сделала это. При вводе договора пользователю дается возможность выбрать вид расчета!!! в том числе ввести новый с указанием всех стандартных его реквизитов (вид дохода ЕСН - облагается ЕСН полностью). Даже не важно как это со стороны закона. 1С ка сделала это и в хозрасчетной зарплате 8ке это работает (при расчете ЕСН начисляется ФСС) а в бюджетной нет. 
Кроме этого по поводу закона. В 7 версии была возможность вводить начисления просто физлицу (с которых брались все налоги). В 8 ке это запрещено - только через договор. Я не знаю как по закону но я работаю уже со 2ой организацией в которой это необходимо. В одной это называлось агентскими договорами, во второй это оплата почасовой работы сотрудников вышестоящей организации.

----------


## indra-uolles

В 8-ке ты договорникам можешь что хочешь платить. Но могут использоваться только начисления из плана видов расчета "Разовые начисления". Да, когда создается это начисление, можно указать, облагается ли оно ФСС или нет, какой у него порядок обложения ЕСН (для договоров подряда там скорее всего надо выбирать строку "Договоры гражданско-правового характера". И там написано кстати, в этой же строке дальше, что они облагаются целиком ЕСН и взносами на обязательное пенсионное страхование, но не облагаются целиком ЕСН в части ФСС согласно п.3 ст238 НК РФ. Да и расчетчики мне говорили, договоры подряда на самом деле не должны облагаться ФСС, но их бывает, облагают некоторые бухгалтеры, для лиц, работающих в организации еще и по постоянному месту работы. И не факт, что выбрав какое-то обложение ЕСН для начисления, мы действительно определим такой порядок обложения. На прошлой неделе была на курсах, там преподаватель сказала, что в этой строчке вываливается много атавизмов из 7-ки, которые на самом деле не работают уже, их оставили для совместимости если организация с 7-ки будет переходить, и распространенной ошибкой является продолжение использования этих атавизмов при переходе на восьмерку.

З.Ы. мопед не мой, мне так сказали) Сама не проверяла еще проводки, проверяю как начислилась зарплата за январь 2009 года еще, мы с Паруса потому что переходим)

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 1 секунду_
Если вкратце, то на курсах пользовательских на прошлой неделе было много разработчиков (примерно 80%), все общались между собой, и пришли к выводу, что з/п бюджетную можно внедрять (хоть и есть там косяки отдельные), а вот бухгалтерию лучше погодить, кто перешел с 7-ки, те плюются пока очень сильно.

Мы пока внедряем только зарплату, хотя начальство уже давно приседает на мозги по поводу внедрения бухгалтерии.

----------


## Zuf

Мы взяли бюджетную 8 -ку но пока не устанавливаем, так как хотим сначала сами погонять, да и присмотреться к ней. Если до конца года поймем что это нам надо тогда будем устанавливать, а сейчас пока используем 7-ку, также и по зарплате 8

----------


## AlexVBG

Начислил зарплату за 3 месяца январь, февраль, март для 12 тестовых работников.
Еще детально не разбирал, но на первый взгляд не работают отчеты:
Сводная расчетно-платежная ведомость (вобще не выводит никаких данных)
Анализ начислений (не понятно как может быть учтено в проводках больше чем начислено если все формировалось автоматически т.е. ручных корекций нет)
Структура задолженности (вообще выдает какой то бред)

Поправьте меня если не прав. Опыта работы с 8кой маловато. Может я туплю :)  ?

_Добавлено через 21 час 24 минуты 19 секунд_
Дополнительно не работает отчет Карточка-справка. Для внутренних совместителей выдает начисления те же что и для штатного сотрудника

----------


## tyshka

Все начисления по сотруднику (ну всё что было у него за период работы) можно посмотреть тока по ALT+F12 ?      

Или еще как то можно? 

Типо как было в 7.7 "журнал начисления зарплаты"  встаешь на человека и в журнале все его начисления (тока глубину просмотра меняешь)

----------


## seregareg

Сегодня для пробы конвертировал базу УВД ЗиК 77 в ЗУП 81 платформа 8.1.14.72
релиз 1.0.6.6  Пока только заметил при беглом просмотре, что не перенеслись данные по выслуге (да и формат зачем-то поменяли с "лет.месяцев.дней" на   
"месяцев.дней" теперь придется искать обработку по конвертации.
Кстати сама конвертация длилась 4,5 часов (пентиум 4 3Ггерц и 1,5 Ггб оперативки)
Конвертировал штатными средствами через помощник. Кто еще пробовал конвертировать?

----------


## AlexVBG

> Все начисления по сотруднику (ну всё что было у него за период работы) можно посмотреть тока по ALT+F12 ?      
> 
> Или еще как то можно? 
> 
> Типо как было в 7.7 "журнал начисления зарплаты"  встаешь на человека и в журнале все его начисления (тока глубину просмотра меняешь)


Чего то подобного журналу расчетов в 8ке нет. Данные можно посмотреть по регистрам накопления: Взаиморасчеты с сотрудниками, Зарплата за месяц, ЕСН исчисленный и т.д. Эти регистры хранят все результаты расчетов. Кроме этого имеется возможность ручной коррекции (добавления) регистров документом Корректировка записей регистров накопления.

Сегодня откатил до версии 1.0.5.3 и вроде бы заработал отчет Сводная расчетно-платежная ведомость. Напомню в версии 1.0.6.6 отчет выдается пустой. На тех же данных в версии 1.0.5.3. появляются данные по начислениям, удержаниям - но отсутствуют данные по колонке сумма к выдаче.

Также сегодня загружал данные из 7ки в 8ку встроенной обработкой. Данные загрузились но как то криво. Возможно  из за того что 7ка сильно изменена. Хотя на мой взгляд эти изменения не должны были повлиять на загрузку.

Общее мнение по 8ке на данный момент: Замысел хороший (хранение данных в регистрах в разрезе КОСГУ и статей финансирования) но сделано как часто бывает очень коряво. У меня осталось впечатление о халатном отношении 1Ски к этой (по крайней мере к этой :) ) конфигурации.

Да совсем забыл на версии 1.0.5.3. проверил отчет "Анализ начислений". В версии 1.0.6.6 в колонке Учтено при формировании проводок  сумма была больше чем в колонке Начислено - что весьма настораживало. В 1.0.5.3. та же картина. Нашел в чем дело. Если при вводе документа "Регистрация разовых начислений" одному сотруднику вводится два одинаковых начисления (двумя строками одного документа), то в отчете в колонке "Начислено" они нормально суммируются, а вот в колонке "Учтено при формировании проводок" почему то у этих сотрудников Сумма=Начислено*2. 

Вот такие вот отчеты в 8ке :(

----------


## indra-uolles

Что ж вы так про отчеты. У нас 1.0.6.6. Используем отчет "Анализ начислений", а также "Свод начисленной зарплаты" (они гонят пургу только по начислениям из плана видов расчетов "разовые начисления"), кроме того, удобна "Расчетная ведомость в произвольной форме".

_Добавлено через 50 секунд_
Если хотим отдельно по сотруднику посмотреть, можно в отборе указать в каждом из этих отчетов конкретного сотрудника и все, выведется только по нему.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 9 секунд_



> Если при вводе документа "Регистрация разовых начислений" одному сотруднику вводится два одинаковых начисления (двумя строками одного документа)


А зачем так делать?

_Добавлено через 20 часов 6 минут 43 секунды_
По ходу дела в модуле документа РегистрацияРазовыхНачисле  ний ошибка в процедуре "ПроверитьЗаполнениеОснов  ыхНачислений" и в процедуре "ПроверитьЗаполнениеДопол  ительныхНачислений". там нужно в конце еще строчку писать "ВыборкаПоначислениям.Срос  ить()" иначе нечем будет делать движения по регистрам расчета.

----------


## AlexVBG

> А зачем так делать?


А затем что допустим начисление (одно) но за счет двух источников финансирования вот и получается две строки.

А вообще я не про то что конфой пользоваться нельзя (доработал напильником и вперед), а про то что она сырая, ошибок много не существенных но настораживающих. И видя эти ошибки возникает вопрос а где еще вылезет?




> Что ж вы так про отчеты. У нас 1.0.6.6. Используем отчет "Анализ начислений", а также "Свод начисленной зарплаты" (они гонят пургу только по начислениям из плана видов расчетов "разовые начисления")


Не Вы меня просто умиляете. Гонят пургу по разовым начислениям. Это примерно как сказать в нашем самолете все впорядке можно лететь только половина приборов не работает. Что значит пургу гонят? Я че за пургу в конечном итоге деньги заплатил? 1С как всегда быстрее сляпать и выкинуть на рынок, впарить народу а потом пусть сами разбираются как заставить все это работать.

----------


## indra-uolles

А что я-то умиляю? Умиляйтесь 1С-су. Сами умиляемся, только выбора нет уже, поскольку данные перенесены и надо как-то жить с тем, что есть. А мы в случае одного начисления (но за счет разных и.ф.), если вид расчета - фиксированная сумма, делаем два разных начисления. Если не фиксированная - тогда не знаю, но делать начисление двумя строками (именно начислять), думаю не надо, думаю - надо в этом случае в плане видов расчетов либо ставить опцию "распределять по базовым начислениям", либо дорабатывать в коде, чтобы распихивалось при отражении в б/у по нескольким источникам.

----------


## AlexVBG

Да вообще то вопрос стоит так стоит переходить с переделанной 7ки зарплаты на 8 ку. Один из доводов был отказ от модифицированной 7ки в пользу чистой 8ки. Но я так понимаю 8ка без доработок нормально работать не будет. Поправьте если я не прав. Мне вообще интересно  работает ли кто нибудь с немодифицированными конфигурациями? Просто много слышу дескать в "одной организации" работают на чистой конфе и никаких проблем. Возможно ли такое если не подстраивать свой учет под особенности(читай ограничения и глюки) программы?

----------


## tyshka

> Мне вообще интересно  работает ли кто нибудь с немодифицированными конфигурациями?


Много знаю организаций в городе, при КАЖДОЙ имеется свой умелец 1с. Причем что мне интересно, что невстречал чтоб один специалист обслуживал хотябы 2 организации. 

Кстати кто нибудь научился пользоваться Консолью отчётов (Серви-Консоль отчётов)? Сегодня встречался с программистом от Франчайзи, говорит с помошью неё можно практически любой отчет создать не заползая в конфигуратор.
И сказал еще желательно в 8.1 сильно конфу не изменять, т.к. потом могут при переходе на 8.2 глюки быть, а если не менять там, как он говорит, всё конвертируется на раз-два-три. Совет: только внешними обработками дописывать. 
Еще сказал что обновление 7ки через год вообще затухнет... При изменении законодательства в первую очередь 8ку будут обновлять, 7ке не будут уже уделять должного внимания (обновлять будут, но с серьезными задержками). К 2011 всё равно всех заставять переходить на 8ку.

----------


## indra-uolles

> Один из доводов был отказ от модифицированной 7ки в пользу чистой 8ки. Но я так понимаю 8ка без доработок нормально работать не будет.


Ну я бы немного не так сказала бы. 8-ка зарплата сыровата пока, но те огрехи, которые оголились перед нами, в принципе исправимы (думаю, поправят их в ближайших релизах. Мы пока самое критичное сами поправили. 

Насчет доработок - вряд ли обойдетесь без них и в 8-ке, пока ни одной организации не видела, не имеющей своих особенностей учета, которые полностью покрывались бы типовыми возможностями конфигураций 1С. Хотя может быть, у меня опыта маловато в бюджетном учете, до настоящего места работы взаимодействовала исключительно с коммерческими организациями.

Очень интересно, кстати, а когда всех "принудительно-добровольно" заставят перейти на 8.2? Задолбали уже. Мы пока так и не научились пользоваться консолью отчетов, по старинке пользуем консоль запросов.

----------


## tyshka

Мне сказали что при покупке 8.1 , переход на 8.2 бесплатен будет.
8.2 появится где-то через год, говорят щас "усердно" над ней работают)
Кстати 8.1 щас релизами постепенно поднимут до приемлимой работы. 
И наш бухгалтер по з\п провел параллель между 8кой и Парусом)) Говорит 8ка к Парусу ближе, чем была 7ка.
К слову: только в середине 2008го перешли на 1с 7.7 с Паруса, прошёл год и теперь снова переход. Бухгалтер в шоке вся :)

----------


## Elexeich

Кто-чем пользуется при переносе данных из типовой ЗиК 77 ? Пробовали подключится из восьмерки типовой обработкой предлагает перенести данные за предыдущие года без данных этого года, а Помощник переноса данных, который должен формировать файл с данными из семерки, не нашли.. help ... ___ ... sos

Всем спасибо. Разобрался. Обработки для переноса данных можно взять здесь. Обработки стандартные, из восьмерки.. За предыдущие года данные переносятся до последнего закрытого месяца текущего года.
Странно, что никто не делится впечатлениями от последнего релиза 1.0.7.2

----------


## indra-uolles

Спасибо, что упомянули про релиз. Мы еще до него не обновлялись. А что там есть хорошего, кроме адаптации под 8.2?

----------


## myaccount777

Имею большие проблемы с переносом данных из ЗиК 7.7 в ЗКБУ. После нескольких часов работы обработки вылазит окно Runtime Error!(упираюсь в ограничение памяти для 32-х разрядного процесса. В таск менеджере видно, что выделяется 1945360Кб памяти и 1933100Кб виртуальной памяти).

Пробовал переносить данные за малый промежуток времени(3 месяца). Данные из 7.7 в xml выгружаются нормально. Но при их последующем импорте в ЗКБУ 1.0.7.2 вылазит ошибка:



> Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(7065)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ВариантУчетаРасходовПоНа  огамСФОТВНалоговомУчете)


При выполнении этих же действий с обработками из ЗКБУ 1.0.5.3 и 1.0.6.6, загрузка завершается, но в "списке ошибок конвертиции" огромные расхождения в сводной карточке учета ЕСН между старой и новой программой.

----------


## AlexVBG

Пробовал загрузку данных из ЗиК в 8ку средствами 8ки (1.0.6.6) та же ерунда. Огромные расхождения по ЕСНу.

----------


## Gleb

Кто добрый и умный может подсказать... Рассчитываю тестово простенькую зарплату за 3 месяца одному сотруднику. Делаю 2 месяца полностью отработанными один не полный... Бац и больняк и отпуск при расчете среднего показывают что он отработан полностью.... уже и так и так крутил ни чё не получается может кто чего подскажет доброго...
М вообще есть у кого нибудь литература по работе с данной конфой?

----------


## indra-uolles

Как вы делаете неотработанным полностью один месяц? Если документом начисления (больничным или отпуском и т.д.), то при расчете среднего программа увидит, а если кадровым, или переносом данных, то нет.

----------


## Gleb

Да действительно не подумал. А вот тогда дальше возникает вопрос.... Так как типовой зарплаты под 7 не имеется, а есть самописная конфигурация, есть надобность переноса данных. Обработку писать свою ни времени не желания нету. Знаю что есть возможность просто засадить требуемые данные для расчета среднего по сотрудникам сводно. Как это сделать кто знает? Знаю при конвертации из 7.7 система создает для начислений какой то документ типа "Ввод начальных остатков"...

----------


## indra-uolles

Нам франчи базу для среднего заработка закидывали переносом данных, а "невыходы" я загружала документами оплата по среднему заработку.

Перенос данных для расчета среднего заработка оказался в целом самым трудоемким процессом в переносе. "так просто" не разделаетесь, мне так кажется.

----------


## Gleb

Разделался уже =)

----------


## tyshka

Кто нибудь работает с бюджетной 8-кой бухгалтерии? 
или незнаете: Сильно плюются бухгалтера, косяков много?

----------


## Gleb

Было достаточно. В последних релизах вроде как всё исправили, но ещё не испытывал.

----------


## rumtab

Спасибо Вам большое за поддержку 1С!!!

За счет найденных Вами косяков они и латают прогу, а чем больше латаний, тем больше очередных косяков...

Мне предлагали перейти в отдел бюджетного учета, мол у тебя опыт в бюджете, а там программулька вышла бюджетная на восьмерке, будешь ловить косяки и мы будем исправлять....

----------


## Wslink

Кто искал *1С:Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 8* *(1.0.16.5)*
Под *8.2* - setup http://depositfiles.com/files/5rzyq2zyd
*update 8.2* http://depositfiles.com/files/2ueomo8c6
Под *8.1* - setup http://depositfiles.com/files/x3nobkilj
*update 8.1* http://depositfiles.com/files/5mwa6oyrd

----------


## alljoke

Вышел новый релиз: 1.0.19.4
Хотим внедрять в госструктуру.
Подскажите у кого какие мненияИ?

----------


## Mi-Mi

Здравствуйте! Друзья, посоветуйте книжку (желательно с ссылкой на скачивание), где было бы описано само строение ЗКБУ (мне нужна модель "сущность-связь", логическая и физическая модели БД).

----------


## Ladydy

Ребята если есть по этой конфе книжка поделитесь пжл

----------

